# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Perse njerzit kan frike nga vdekja ?

## [Asteroid]

Perse njerzit kan frike nga vdekja dhe si mund ta evitojne kete frike ?

----------


## Prudence

Mbase kemi frike ngaqe e dime qe nuk do jetojme me.kurre me.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Mbase kemi frike ngaqe e dime qe nuk do jetojme me.kurre me.


Po pra, po ikim nga nje jete kaq e lumtur ! A nuk eshte per t'ja dhene ulurimes ?  :perqeshje: 

p.s

Sipas mendimit tim e vetmja menyre per ta larguar friken nga vdekja eshte te vdesesh..Nje filozof ka thene : Edhe frika me e madhe "Vdekja" kur ajo eshte nuk jemi ne dhe kur jemi ne ajo nuk eshte

----------


## drague

> Po pra, po ikim nga nje jete kaq e lumtur ! A nuk eshte per t'ja dhene ulurimes ? 
> 
> p.s
> 
> Sipas mendimit tim e vetmja menyre per ta larguar friken nga vdekja eshte te vdesesh..Nje filozof ka thene : Edhe frika me e madhe "Vdekja" kur ajo eshte nuk jemi ne dhe kur jemi ne ajo nuk eshte


nje grusht dhe do na hedhin te gjitheve

----------


## sokolmemeti

sdo thoja nga vdekja sa frikohen nga bota e pertejme ferri parajse frikohen per vende qe nuk ekzistojne

----------


## Prudence

Besoj se sdo ta kem sh friken nese do t'me vije ne pleqeri.

----------


## Arvima

Une nuk mendoj se ndonje njeri nuk ka pasur frike nga vdekja, edhe ai ne pleqeri! Per vete natyren misterioze qe ka vdekja , mbetet enigma dhe frikesuese. Une kam qene prane dikujt qe ka dhene shpirt, e me eshte rrenqethur mishi me thene te drejten. Zoti e di me mire sesi eshte, por mesa pashe nuk ishte aspak e lehte. Ai ishte ne kohen e tij 80 e kusur , por prap i trembesh vdekjes. Personalisht qe ate dite e shoh me tjeter sy vdekjen, e kujtoj pothuajse cdo dite dhe i lutem Zotit ta kem te lehte, se per te shpetuar si shpetojme dot.

----------


## Nete

Degjoj shpesh ca pleq kur thone mjafte kam jetuar, :buzeqeshje: e kam ngrene me rrogen time.....them se ata nuk i frigohen vdekjes!

----------


## VOLSIV

> Perse njerzit kan frike nga vdekja dhe si mund ta evitojne kete frike ?


Pergjithesisht vdekja ne mendjen tone shoqerohet me dhimbjen, vuajtjen dhe agonine e trupit. Kjo e ben aspak te kendshme dhe instikti natyror eshte ti largohesh sa me shume. Vetem kur dhimbja shpirterore eshte shume e madhe ose e pa perballueshme per disa, vdekja edhe pse me dhimbje trupi te forta duket si nje zgjidhje me e mire. Ne kete rast kemi te bejme me njerez qe kane rene ne depresion te thelle dhe perjetojne nje zbrazeti te madhe.
Perballjen me vdekjen njerezit nuk e kane te gjithe njesoj. Kjo ka lidhje me boten e tij ose me kuptimin qe i ka dhene jetes. Shumica e quajne mbarimin e gjithckaje qe ka lidhje me qenien e tyre ndersa disa te tjere mendojne se eshte pak me ndryshe. 
Ta evitosh friken ndaj vdekjes mund ta bejne te dy tipet e njerezve qe permenda ku secili mund te gjeje nje filozofi per ta ndjekur dhe besuar gjer ne fund. Ceshtja qendron kush eshte ne rruge te drejte dhe kjo ka lidhje me vertetesine e asaj qe beson.

----------


## Norça.li

> Perse njerzit kan frike nga vdekja dhe si mund ta evitojne kete frike ?


Njerezit kane frike nga vdekja sepse nuk e dijne se cka eshte jeta.
Nese do ta dinin cfare eshte jeta, frika nga vdekja evitohet vetvetiu.

*

----------


## [Asteroid]

Do ishte mire qe te mar disa mendime me vlera ne vend te disa kotesirave qe keni shkruar. Te bejme nje supozim. Sot keni vajtur te mjeku dhe pas nje ser analizash mjeku ju jep lajmin e keq qe juve ju ka ngelur vetem tre muaj jete. Nga ky moment fillon paniku. Nga vjen ky panik i madh dhe me kryesorja si do ta kontrollonit veten nga kjo frike e madhe, si do ta ngushelloni veten tuaj per ta perballuar situaten ne te cilen ndodheni me kurajo dhe dinjitet pa u qyrravitur ?

----------


## KORCARI 2

> Mbase kemi frike ngaqe e dime qe nuk do jetojme me.kurre me.


Po te jesh budalla ske frike nga vdekja

----------


## Norça.li

> Me ilumino pak


E ashtuquajtura 'vdekje' s'eshte gje tjeter pos kalim prej nje forme ne forme tjeter te jetes. Ose vazhdimesi e jetes ne forme tjeter.
E thjeshte per t'u thene, por shume e komplikuar per ta kuptuar...
...sepse shumica absolute e njerezimit jane te bindur se e gjitha mbaron/merr fund/soset... me te ashtuquajturen 'vdekje'
Kjo, ne rend te te identifikuarit te gabuar dhe botekuptimit te gabuar qe na eshte rrenjosur qysh ne djep.
Pra, shumica absolute e njerezimit identifikohen me trupin e tyre fizik. Ate qe e shohim ne pasqyre mendojme se jemi ne.
Ne, trupi fizik, s'eshte gje tjeter pos bartes, kepuce, e shpirtit...kurse faktikisht SHPIRTI jemi ne, jo trupi (fizik).
Prandaj dhe frika nga humbja...e trupit...gjgjs kepuces. Nese te vjetrohet, shqyhet dhe behet e paperdorshme kepuca, a duhet pasur frike?
Nese po, atehere kemi frike dhe nga vdekja.
Revolucion i vertete ne kete drejtim mund te ndodhe atehere kur shkenca do ta 'zbuloje' (lexo: deshmoje...sepse ai, deshem o nuk deshem ekziston) ekzistencen e shpirtit...
Me nje fjale, tek atehere kur njerezimi te mesoje per ekzistencen e shpirtit, funksioni(mi)n e tij, destionacionin...gradualisht por dhe sigurte do te humbe dhe FRIKA nga 'VDEKJA'.

Deri atehere...see You later...  :ngerdheshje: 

*

----------


## Ksanthi

Kemi frike nga vdekja sepse eshte dicka e panjohur.

----------


## Fishtani1

> E ashtuquajtura 'vdekje' s'eshte gje tjeter pos kalim prej nje forme ne forme tjeter te jetes. Ose vazhdimesi e jetes ne forme tjeter.


Dhe nga je e bindur per kete? se po na flet sikur eshte vertetuar.

----------


## PINK

Une skam frike pervete . Me shume me tmerron ideja qe sdo shoh dot, sdo jem there per ato qe dua aq shume ne kete jete po te vdes.

----------


## VOLSIV

> E ashtuquajtura 'vdekje' s'eshte gje tjeter pos kalim prej nje forme ne forme tjeter te jetes. Ose vazhdimesi e jetes ne forme tjeter.
> E thjeshte per t'u thene, por shume e komplikuar per ta kuptuar...
> ...sepse shumica absolute e njerezimit jane te bindur se e gjitha mbaron/merr fund/soset... me te ashtuquajturen 'vdekje'
> Kjo, ne rend te te identifikuarit te gabuar dhe botekuptimit te gabuar qe na eshte rrenjosur qysh ne djep.
> Pra, shumica absolute e njerezimit identifikohen me trupin e tyre fizik. Ate qe e shohim ne pasqyre mendojme se jemi ne.
> Ne, trupi fizik, s'eshte gje tjeter pos bartes, kepuce, e shpirtit...kurse faktikisht SHPIRTI jemi ne, jo trupi (fizik).
> Prandaj dhe frika nga humbja...e trupit...gjgjs kepuces. Nese te vjetrohet, shqyhet dhe behet e paperdorshme kepuca, a duhet pasur frike?
> Nese po, atehere kemi frike dhe nga vdekja.
> Revolucion i vertete ne kete drejtim mund te ndodhe atehere kur shkenca do ta 'zbuloje' (lexo: deshmoje...sepse ai, deshem o nuk deshem ekziston) ekzistencen e shpirtit...
> ...


Kjo eshte e Verteta qe te ben te lumtur dhe nuk ke frike me as nga vdekja.
Per disa vdekja behet edhe e deshirueshme sepse eshte bashkim me ate qe i jep jete dhe lumturi te cilin akoma nuk e ka shijuar plotesisht.

----------


## genta-gm

Edhe une shum kam frik prej Vdekjes. E sa per mendimin qysh me e largu friken," smundemi", ne e harrojm atë po ajo spo na harron neve se.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Une kam frike nga menyra se si do vdes,pra nga shkaku I saj. Populli ka te drejte kur thote 'tre dite e n'dhe'.
Po ashtu,tmerrohem nga fakti qe dikush mund te vuaje nga mungesa ime,se une pervete s'do marr vesh gje. So sad!  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Lexuesi_

Po mos vdisni atehere !  :perqeshje:

----------

